# I have No Cell Phone Signal In Home



## letsstartover (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone help me learn about my cell phone? My disabled husband (recently deceased) got this donated from Verizon after a long power outage in our area a couple of years ago.
The idea was, that we would have phone service in an emergency power and phone failure, which never worked, because its a "pay as you go" (Samsung, InPulse SCH-a870) model, and its never charged up when needed, and of course, cannot be recharged in a power failure.
But, for regular use when charged and "filled" with money, there's no way to use it inside the house without walking outside into the middle of the road in order to get a signal.

So, if I wanted to keep this charged up for regular use, how could I make it send and receive a signal inside the home? We have a mobile home and are surrounded by trees.
At least one neighbor has the same problem, he's always out in his drive-way talking on his cell phone because he gets no signal in the house.
Is there some kind of roof antenna with an indoor transmitter/receiver to sort of "boost" the signal to and from the phone indoors? 
What do you recommend?
Thanks,
StartingOver


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello LSO

I am not familiar with that particular phone, but yes, there could be a solution.

If you can get a signal from outside your mobile home then the chances are very good. If your mobile home is clad in metallic material it will be shading the signal from the phone. I suggest that you go down to a reputable phone dealer and ask for advice on attaching an external antenna. 

The only short coming of having an external antenna is that the phone must be plugged into it. That means that you will not be able to move the phone from room to room. It will have to be in one place only.

There is one possibility though and it will need a bit of DIY. Buy and external antenna then get a metal plate (maybe something like a metal tray) and mount the antenna on that. Then place the antenna inside the home but by a window. If that does not work inside but works outside, then have it properly installed on the roof or attached to the TV mast if you have one.

I hope that will help :wave:


----------

